
Lessons from the 1990s Bubble- don't get big fast. - BitGeek
http://www.strategy-business.com/press/article/07102?pg=1
======
BitGeek
Or put another way, perserverance has resulted in business success... for
those who had a long term strategy.

The herd instinct is dangerous.

High Tech startups are less likely to fail (though the %48 figure was
"companies seeking VC funding" it doesn't break down how many got it.
Possibly, those who did not get it had a lower failure rate.)

